# Lancer une application automatiquement (pas au démarrage)



## Blacko (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'une solution à mon problème qui, à mon avis est bien simple, mais je n'arrive pas à la trouver (ça doit être trop simple)!

En fait, je désire lancer une application (un logiciel installé sur mon ordinateur) une fois par semaine, à une heure et un jour déterminé (toujours le vendredi à 19 h). Je sais qu'il existe une option pour lancer une application automatiquement à l'ouverture de ma session, mais ce n'est pas réellement ce que je recherche puisque je n'ouvre pas mon ordinateur qu'une fois par semaine; le vendredi à 19 h (il y a nécessité d'avoir un élément de récurrence donc)!

Ainsi, j'ai effectué quelques recherches et j'ai réussi à créer une application Automator qui lance l'application (on va l'appeler le "logiciel", pour éviter la confusion) installée sur mon ordinateur. C'est un début, mais mon problème n'est pas réglé. En effet, je dois tout de même double cliquer sur l'application Automator pour que celle-ci s'exécute et lance mon logiciel. Bref, je suis aux prises avec le même problème d'ouverture manuelle.

Ensuite, toujours dans la même veine, je suis parvenu à créer, dans Automator, un processus qui est déclenché par une alarme d'événement iCal. Ainsi, par iCal, je peux configurer un processus Automator pour qu'il lance automatiquement le logiciel voulu. Mon problème est en quelque sorte résolu, j'arrive effectivement à lancer le logiciel à une heure et un jour déterminé. Néanmoins, je dois toujours garder cet événement, ainsi que son alarme, dans iCal. C'est un peu problématique pour moi je désirerais ne pas avoir de traces de ce processus dans iCal.

Bref, existe-il un moyen de lancer automatiquement une application Automator à une heure et un jour déterminé, sans passer par iCal ou, le cas échéant, sans que rien n'apparaisse dans iCal. Je rappelle également que le tout doit être récurent (chaque semaine au même moment)?

Merci également et bonne soirée!
Blacko


----------



## Max34 (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, il te suffit de mettre ton événement dans un calendrier particulier que tu appellerait Automator (ce n'est qu'un exemple) et puis tu le décoche comme ça il n'apparettra pas avec tes autres événements  @ bientôt M@x


----------



## Blacko (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour *Max34*,

Effectivement, je peux décocher le calendrier particulier dans lequel l'événement se trouve afin de ne pas le rendre visible. Toutefois, ce faisait, je suis quand même pris avec un calendrier dans iCal qui ne sert qu'à mon alarme Automator. Bref, j'ai quand même une trace dans iCal, que ce soit l'événement ou le calendrier qui le contient, un ou l'autre reste affiché. Je voudrais vraiment ne pas avoir de trace dans iCal de tout ce processus.

Merci de ton aide et au plaisir!

Blacko


----------



## ntx (11 Octobre 2010)

L'utilitaire Unix pour cela s'appelle cron. A toi de voir comment tu peux l'utiliser (front end, terminal ou Apple Script).


----------



## Blacko (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour la réponse. Cependant, je ne connais pas du tout cet utilitaire. J'ai effectué quelques recherches sur le forum, mais je n'arrive pas réellement à comprendre comment faire pour régler mon problème à l'aide de Cron...

N'y a-t-il pas d'autres options?

Merci encore!

Blacko


----------



## ntx (12 Octobre 2010)

Blacko a dit:


> mais je n'arrive pas réellement à comprendre comment faire pour régler mon problème à l'aide de Cron...


Et bien essaie de comprendre parce C'EST l'outil qui répond à ton besoin. 

Tu as le droit d'utiliser Google, ça ne mord pas


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2010)

Depuis MacOS X 10.5, je pense qu'il vaut mieux utiliser launchd, plutôt que cron, non?


----------



## ntx (12 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Depuis MacOS X 10.5, je pense qu'il vaut mieux utiliser launchd, plutôt que cron, non?


Effectivement, je suis un peu en retard sur le sujet :rose: Mais tout le monde ne semble pas convaincu par la "facilité" de ce nouvel outil par rapport à un bon vieux cron. :rateau:


----------



## Blacko (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis allé faire un tour chez mon ami Google! J'ai effectuer des recherches sur Cron et sur Launchd. J'en ai appris davantage sur ces utilitaires. Par contre, dans les deux cas, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il faut procéder par un script shell. Cependant, dans mon cas,  ce n'est pas un script shell que je désire lancer, mais un processus "workflow" ou une application Automator.

Bref, je n'arrive pas à saisir comment je pourrais utiliser Cron ou Launchd pour faire ce à quoi je souhaite arriver. J'ai trouvé quelque chose de très près de ce que je désire réussir, mais ça parle plutôt d'un script shell.

Sinon, concernant Launchd, je n'ai pas trouvé de sources qui expliquent aussi bien que la page indiquée ci-dessus comment lancer un processus ou une application Automator. Est-ce que c'est la même manière de procéder?

Merci encore et bonne soirée!

Blacko


----------



## ntx (12 Octobre 2010)

Blacko a dit:


> Cependant, dans mon cas,  ce n'est pas un script shell que je désire lancer, mais un processus "workflow" ou une application Automator.


Un script shell peut servir à lancer une application 

Pour launchd, il faut écrire un plist. Les infos sont sur le site d'Apple.


----------

